# EV Beetle Project



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Corbin's Plug Bug is the closest I'm aware of with that range.

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/

I'd expect the build to run you ~$20k.

Most kits are underwhelming, but you can learn all you need to here.


----------



## Rkrkmpl (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I've seen his site before but somehow missed the step by step blog. I'll check it out and see if I can start to get my head around how all this works.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
A "kit" will get you old style bits and cost a lot of money

Buying a crashed EV will get you better and more modern parts for a lot less money

The disadvantage is that you will be dealing with modern parts with all of their CANBUS and other issues

Just a thought


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I sent you a private message about the subject. 

Happy to help and answer questions.


----------



## Rkrkmpl (Feb 22, 2017)

I was actually considering looking for stuff like that. Would you be able to explain what CANBUS is? I was also wondering if the bug's transmission will be able to handle a modern electric motor.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes, the VW transmission can handle the Electric Motor. If you put in a huge motor and dump a crap load of torque to it the thing that most likelhy will break is the axle shaft. But for a modest but fun street conversion the stock stuff should be fine. My transmission is a Pro Street with a 3.44:1 Ring and Pinion and the gearing of the TypeIII VW. Best for higher top speeds and still great from 2nd gear through 4th. 1st is pretty much not used. I have a super diff and welded 3rd and 4th to hold it together if I ever decide to up the ante and do a race vehicle. I woud have to order heavier axles if I go too high. My Kostov 11" will do well and should not bust any thing in my build.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

CANBUS. Controller Area Network. A way for the controller to talk to other parts of the system. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN_bus


----------

